

The Surprising Physics of Pipe Organs - timf
http://physicsbuzz.physicscentral.com/2009/09/surprising-physics-of-pipe-organs.html

======
mixmax
If you haven't already read it Neal Stephenson's Cryptinomicon explains a
great deal about the physics of organ pipes since one of the main Characters
(Waterhouse) spends a lot of time fixing and playing organs.

Great book too.

